# Normal weight for puppies.



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Okay. I am just a tad bit concerned. Bruiser is 2lbs 9.ozs and he is barely three months old. However, I just saw a thread where somebody's Chi is 4lbs at 4 months! I have been wanting Bruiser to put on some weight for a while, but I just wanted to make sure he was still healthy at 2 lbs. I know he has a lot of growing time left. I guess I'm just a little impatient. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

This really depends on the puppy's parents (genetics), what he or she is being fed, and alot of other factors, so there really isn't a "normal weight" per se. My puppy is 12 weeks old right now, so three months old, and she already weighs over 2.5 lbs. She will be in the 5.5 lb. range when she's fully grown. I don't think you have to be worried or alarmed about your baby's weight, but if it's something that really concerns you, then you can always ask your vet about it. Some chis do suffer from obesity, but I don't think you have to worry about that quite yet, since your baby is still very young. Of course it wouldn't be good to give him/her junk food, but I'm sure you already knew that. Well, good luck with your baby!! =)


----------



## rubyk (Feb 28, 2005)

When I got Ruby at 8 weeks old she was 2.5 pounds. She is 8 1/2 months old now and is 4.1 ponds now. She has been holding there for months now. It depends on the size of there parents too.Riby is skinny and long. Her Dad was small at 3 ponds and skinny. Her mom was shorter and heavy at 10 pounds. Ruby looks just liek her dad and our vet feels she is pretty much were she will stay now. Also Ruby does not eat much, I leave her bowl down all the time and it can take her 2 days to eat it all and it is about 2 cups big.You can view her at the following link.
Sheryl
http://photobucket.com/albums/b399/vintagebejeweled/


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

peanut was 1.5 when i got him at 8 weeks. then at 11.5 weeks he 2.6 and we go to the vet tomorrow to see what he is now


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie is 19 ounces(a little over a pound) right now, and she is 8.5 weeks old. Your dog is not at an unhealthy weight at all. He will grow; he is still very young.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

My chi/pom mix is 5 lbs at 10 weeks...hehe :shock: 
He only had one littermate and she was TINY and my puppy hogged all the food, so he's quite the butterball...


----------



## Cynaminn (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree that it depends mostly on the parents. Tatertot is 3 months old and weighs 2lbs 6oz. He's gained a whole 3oz in 2 weeks! He was the biggest one in the litter too hehe


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

peanut is now 3.8 at a little over 14 weeks.. the vet said he was very muscluar though- see those walks with rocky help- it was weird though, there was another dog there, that was getting weighed that was 5 pounds when they weighed him, but he was 3 to 4 times peanuts size. maybe he weighs more cause he has muscle and muscle weighs more then fat. i think he is gonna weigh a lot if he already is at 3.8


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

as has been said it all depends on the dog, genetics and build play a big part..
vixie is my little tank at 6 months old she was short stocky typical apple head and weighed in at 4lbs, shes now full grown at 5lb2oz and looks like a tiny tank, large ribcage shorter legs, typical apple head chi.
dodger however is now almost 6 months old and has the slightly longer legs, his ribcage isnt even close to as large as hers so hes more slender side of the appley types, and weighs only 2lbs 10oz...hes charting at around 3-4 lbs full grown...

so i wouldnt worry about it...some dogs are just smaller/slimmer built than others.
just so loke as the vet says the dog is healthy and its eating well...i wouldnt be worrying! enjoy it!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

If your pup is eating fine and doesn't look really skinny (ribs showing, etc.) then you have nothing to worry about.


----------

